# When the tracking no. will be sent?!



## †Diablo™ (Apr 16, 2010)

I have done an order the 15 april and it changed status from awaiting payment to completed and it says ship date 15 april.Today is 16 April and i have not received the tracking no....it's normal?How much time should pass before i receive the tracking no.?


----------



## JamesCID (Apr 16, 2010)

Are you sure it says shipped on April 15th? Ir does it says Date Placed:  April 15th? If it's the later it's just the day you made your order, it has nothing to do yet with the shipment day,  the status changes like this:

Order Placed-> Awaiting fulfillment/Payment -> Completed -> Order shipped

If your order is still on the completed stat it just means they received your payment and you should get an email soon with your tracking number ( give it a day, since right now  is around 2:00 AM in Hong Kong).

After you get your tracking number again, be patient, I've read  many customers from Europe got their products pretty fast, but It took  5 days for me till my tracking number showed up on the HK post service and another two for it to left HK.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

If you need any further help, ask the shoptemp support guys.


----------



## joe_gamer (Apr 17, 2010)

†Diablo™ said:
			
		

> I have done an order the 15 april and it changed status from awaiting payment to completed and it says ship date 15 april.Today is 16 April and i have not received the tracking no....it's normal?How much time should pass before i receive the tracking no.?



Seriously....1 day and you're complaining?!? Did you ship next day air?


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

They are busy people, you have got to give them time.


----------



## †Diablo™ (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok the order has been updated as shipped and the date is 17 april but in the email it says : *Tracking no. : No tracking number available!!!I choose dhl express it must be tracked!!!!!!!*I have open a ticket for this issue on the 15 april and i have received no answer yet....i'm really worried about......


----------



## Sterling (Apr 18, 2010)

†Diablo™ said:
			
		

> Ok the order has been updated as shipped and the date is 17 april but in the email it says : *Tracking no. : No tracking number available!!!I choose dhl express it must be tracked!!!!!!!*I have open a ticket for this issue on the 15 april and i have received no answer yet....i'm really worried about......


Seriously calm down! There is a topic that stated that they have pre-printed tracked shipping labels. It may be a mistake on their part, but fear not GBATemp would not choose a corrupt affiliate. I am sure that tracking number or not you'll get you package.


----------



## ore0 (Apr 18, 2010)

I feel like the angry duck makes all of his comments 10x angrier


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2010)

†Diablo™ said:
			
		

> Ok the order has been updated as shipped and the date is 17 april but in the email it says : *Tracking no. : No tracking number available!!!I choose dhl express it must be tracked!!!!!!!*I have open a ticket for this issue on the 15 april and i have received no answer yet....i'm really worried about......



My AK2i with 2GB card, I ordered that last sunday. I did the Air Mail 2.00 thing. I got an email saying "blah blah blah, here's the info." I had no tracking number. A couple days later, I got another email with the tracking number, and pricing. Give it time.


----------



## ColdForge (Apr 19, 2010)

Same here. I ordered my Acekard 2i on the 7th. Received a tracking # on the 10th. The item arrived at my address from Hong Kong to the Chicago Area on the 17th. That's the fastest international shipping I've ever experienced for $2. I only did the Registered Hong Kong airmail. They said to expect it 3 to 5 weeks. It only took one week!


----------



## †Diablo™ (Apr 20, 2010)

It's possible that i have not received the tracking no. yet due to the volcanic eruption that shut down all the flyes to europe?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 21, 2010)

†Diablo™ said:
			
		

> It's possible that i have not received the tracking no. yet due to the volcanic eruption that shut down all the flyes to europe?


Yes, that is a possibility.

Read this post.


----------



## †Diablo™ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have done a ticket on the 15 and today i have not received an answer...usually how much it takes???


----------

